# Bild vergleich/erkennen



## DuffCola (3. August 2013)

Hallo.
Ich weiß, das ein Bild Erkennung / Vergleichen ein ziemlich komplexes und weitreichendes Thema ist, aber ich würde mich gerne mal damit auseinander setzten.
Mein ziel ist es zwei Bilder zu vergleichen, ob sie halbwegs gleich aussehen oder nichts miteinander zu tuen haben.
Deswegen fällt die Methode jeden einzelnen Pixel zu vergleichen weg.
Bei meinen Recherchen ich auf OpenCV gestoßen, doch dass scheint mir schon extrem komplex zu sein.
Ich würde da schon eher klein an fangen.
Weiß jemand wie ich da anfangen kann?


----------



## Cromon (3. August 2013)

Hallo DuffCola

Das ist mal ein guter Start:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/843972/image-comparison-fast-algorithm

Viele Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## Jennesta (3. August 2013)

Hallo,

das vorgehen ist auch stark vom Inhalt abhängig. Wenn du jetzt z.B. nicht gerade ein Boot aus 2 Blickwinkeln fotografierst kannst du theoretisch die Bilder einfach voneinander subtrahieren. Überall da wo Unterscheide sind ist der Wert des neuen Pixels ungleich 0. Vielleicht reicht dir diese Infrmation schon aus, da die Subtraktion sehr schnell berechnet werden kann wäre das ein Ansatz über den man Nachdenken könnte.

Grüße


----------



## ComFreek (3. August 2013)

Jennesta hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht reicht dir diese Infrmation schon aus, da die Subtraktion sehr schnell berechnet werden kann wäre das ein Ansatz über den man Nachdenken könnte.


Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, ob die Bilder skaliert, rotiert oder verschoben sein können.


----------

